# The most educated states are all blue



## Chris (Jun 23, 2012)

Here are the states' rankings for graduate degree holders: 

1. Washington, D.C.: 23.6 percent 
2. Massachusetts: 14.5 percent 
3. Maryland: 14.1 percent 
4. Connecticut: 13.7 percent 
5. Virginia: 12.9 percent 
6. New York: 12.6 percent 
7. Vermont: 12.3 percent 
8. Colorado: 11.5 percent 
8. New Jersey: 11.5 percent 
10. New Mexico: 11.0 percent 
11. Illinois: 10.6 percent 
12. New Hampshire: 10.5 percent 
13. Washington: 10.1 percent 
13. California: 10.1 percent 
15. Rhode Island: 9.9 percent 

See any Red States on the list?

Starsplash: Where are all the educated people


----------



## hjmick (Jun 23, 2012)

Washington D.C. is not a state.

Someone needs to go back to school...


----------



## hjmick (Jun 23, 2012)

In fact, Massachusetts and Virginia officially call themselves "Commonwealths," though that really doesn't mean much...


----------



## Chris (Jun 23, 2012)

hjmick said:


> In fact, Massachusetts and Virginia officially call themselves "Commonwealths," though that really doesn't mean much...




Is that all you got????

Pathetic.


----------



## Chris (Jun 23, 2012)

LONDON, March 2, 2010 (UPI) -- More intelligent children may be more likely to grow up to be liberals, a researcher at the London School of Economics and Political Science suggests.
Satoshi Kanazawa, an evolutionary psychologist, says "evolutionarily novel" preferences and values are those that humans are not biologically designed to have and our ancestors probably did not possess. 
In contrast, those that our ancestors had for millions of years are "evolutionarily familiar."
Kanazawa argues that humans are evolutionarily designed to be conservative, caring mostly about their family and friends, and being liberal -- caring about an indefinite number of genetically unrelated strangers one has never meet or interacted with -- is evolutionarily novel.
Data from the National Longitudinal Study of Adolescent Health support Kanazawa's hypothesis. Young adults who subjectively identify themselves as "very liberal" have an average IQ of 106 during adolescence while those who identify themselves as "very conservative" have an average IQ of 95 during adolescence, Kanazawa says.

Higher IQ linked to liberalism, atheism - UPI.com


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 23, 2012)

Graduate degrees in what? Liberal Sciences?

Fuckin' fail.


----------



## hjmick (Jun 23, 2012)

Chris said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > In fact, Massachusetts and Virginia officially call themselves "Commonwealths," though that really doesn't mean much...
> ...




Dude, I live in New Mexico... It's on the list!


But yeah, it's all I've got because, well, who cares?


----------



## Chris (Jun 23, 2012)

According to a recent Pew poll, only 6% of U.S. scientists are Republican, while 55% are Democrat and 32% are Independent.  

Save The Carbon: Only 6% of scientists are Republican: Why? And so what?


----------



## Chris (Jun 23, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Graduate degrees in what? Liberal Sciences?
> 
> Fuckin' fail.



According to a  Pew poll, only 6% of U.S. scientists are Republican, while 55% are Democrat and 32% are Independent.


----------



## hjmick (Jun 23, 2012)

rdean? Is that you?


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 23, 2012)

And what do "Liberal" children produce? More liberal bullshit?

Sure they can postulate and pontificate, but can they swing a goddamn hammer? 
Fire the engines of commerce? Forge industries? Put people to work creating physical, tangible assets? Contribute to the GDP of a nation? Establish real property wealth? 

Fuck no.


----------



## Chris (Jun 23, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> And what do "Liberal" children produce? More liberal bullshit?
> 
> Sure they can postulate and pontificate, but can they swing a goddamn hammer?
> Fire the engines of commerce? Forge industries? Put people to work creating physical, tangible assets? Contribute to the GDP of a nation? Establish real property wealth?
> ...



Ever heard of Robert Oppenheimer?


----------



## Chris (Jun 23, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> And what do "Liberal" children produce? More liberal bullshit?
> 
> Sure they can postulate and pontificate, but can they swing a goddamn hammer?
> Fire the engines of commerce? Forge industries? Put people to work creating physical, tangible assets? Contribute to the GDP of a nation? Establish real property wealth?
> ...



Ever heard of Bill Gates?


----------



## Chris (Jun 23, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> And what do "Liberal" children produce? More liberal bullshit?
> 
> Sure they can postulate and pontificate, but can they swing a goddamn hammer?
> Fire the engines of commerce? Forge industries? Put people to work creating physical, tangible assets? Contribute to the GDP of a nation? Establish real property wealth?
> ...



Ever heard of Warren Buffett?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jun 23, 2012)

Chris said:


> LONDON, March 2, 2010 (UPI) -- More intelligent children may be more likely to grow up to be liberals, a researcher at the London School of Economics and Political Science suggests.
> Satoshi Kanazawa, an evolutionary psychologist, says "evolutionarily novel" preferences and values are those that humans are not biologically designed to have and our ancestors probably did not possess.
> In contrast, those that our ancestors had for millions of years are "evolutionarily familiar."
> Kanazawa argues that humans are evolutionarily designed to be conservative, caring mostly about their family and friends, and being liberal -- caring about an indefinite number of genetically unrelated strangers one has never meet or interacted with -- is evolutionarily novel.
> ...




So she interviewed adolescent children to get her results, and also came up with this startling finding as well:




> The preference for sexual exclusivity correlated with higher intelligence, the study says



Read more: Higher IQ linked to liberalism, atheism - UPI.com


----------



## hortysir (Jun 23, 2012)

*The most educated states are all blue*







As are the most slum-infested cities.


----------



## alan1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Chris said:


> Here are the states' rankings for graduate degree holders:
> 
> 1. Washington, D.C.: 23.6 percent
> 2. Massachusetts: 14.5 percent
> ...





> Saturday, March 27, 2004


....


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jun 23, 2012)

Chris said:


> Here are the states' rankings for graduate degree holders:
> 
> 1. Washington, D.C.: 23.6 percent
> 2. Massachusetts: 14.5 percent
> ...



HA!! Rich people voting for democrats. Funny. The very same people democrats are attacking in their desperate attempt to strengthen their base by using class warfare. 
A degree does not an intelligent person make. Especially if they would march, as you believe, in lockstep and vote democrat. 
Incidentally, These are also places with large cities with high concentrations of minority voters which pick democrats at nearly a 90% rate. Your point?
You are wasting everyone's time with your inane and vapid posts.
We all know who you are voting for in November. You are beyond saving. 
Get this....Re: your posts.....Nobody cares.


----------



## hortysir (Jun 23, 2012)

Chris said:


> Here are the states' rankings for graduate degree holders:
> 
> 1. Washington, D.C.: 23.6 percent
> 2. Massachusetts: 14.5 percent
> ...




Ask me again in November


----------



## hjmick (Jun 23, 2012)

alan1 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the states' rankings for graduate degree holders:
> ...



WTF? Eight years ago? Maybe New Mexico is no longer on the list!

Fuck Chris, you got anything more recent?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 23, 2012)

Chris said:


> Here are the states' rankings for graduate degree holders:
> 
> 1. Washington, D.C.: 23.6 percent not a state
> 2. Massachusetts: 14.5 percent
> ...



Image Detail for - Map via Washington Examiner; hat tip: JWF.

yes, four of them

fyi

most of the states listed are Ivy league that hire academics to stay thus skewing any idiotic poll like this.


----------



## hortysir (Jun 23, 2012)

hjmick said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...




Hang on a minute, Mick....

He's gotta go back to the ThinkProgress website to see how he's supposed to respond.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 23, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> And what do "Liberal" children produce? More liberal bullshit?
> 
> Sure they can postulate and pontificate, but can they swing a goddamn hammer?
> Fire the engines of commerce? Forge industries? Put people to work creating physical, tangible assets? Contribute to the GDP of a nation? Establish real property wealth?
> ...



Blue collar liberal here. Journyman Millwright by trade. I can swing a goddamned hammer, and more than fire the engines of commerce, I build, repair, and maintain them. 

H, that is as silly of a statement to make as stating that conservatives aren't educated. Read and enjoyed William Buckley for decades. Now, when we speak of 'Conservatives', that is a differant animal. But then, they consider Buckley to be a liberal.


----------



## Samson (Jun 23, 2012)

Chris said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Graduate degrees in what? Liberal Sciences?
> ...



Do Sociologists = Scientists?



I think not.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jun 23, 2012)

hortysir said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



LOL!

Damn it, now my computer screen is toast!


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jun 23, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Graduate degrees in what? Liberal Sciences?
> 
> Fuckin' fail.



European history. Greek philosophy, Environmental studies...Stupid shit like that..
Many of those freeloading douche bags who were taking part in those OWS camp outs hold Bachelors and Masters degrees in some of the most useless majors.
What the fuck is marketable about a person who went to college for 6 years studying Greek Philosophers or Asian poets?


----------



## Charles_Main (Jun 23, 2012)

Chris said:


> Here are the states' rankings for graduate degree holders:
> 
> 1. Washington, D.C.: 23.6 percent
> 2. Massachusetts: 14.5 percent
> ...



So, What your saying is Union Dominated Public Schools and Universities Pump out Democrats. 

Yeah we knew that.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 23, 2012)

funniest part is, the highest number is still less than 25%.

DC is full of fucking lawyers, and is the most crime fucked place to live inish America


----------



## hortysir (Jun 23, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Graduate degrees in what? Liberal Sciences?
> ...



Do you want fries with that?


----------



## Samson (Jun 23, 2012)

Chris said:


> Here are the states' rankings for graduate degree holders:
> 
> 1. Washington, D.C.: 23.6 percent
> 2. Massachusetts: 14.5 percent
> ...



I'm so impressed to see Washington D.C. at the top of the list of graduate degree holders, and to hear that the "Starsplash Blog" believes these are "Smart People."



Are any of them actually DOING ANYTHING?

If so, then what?......I mean besides blogging.....


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jun 23, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > And what do "Liberal" children produce? More liberal bullshit?
> ...


You are in the service sector. So what.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 23, 2012)

Chris said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > And what do "Liberal" children produce? More liberal bullshit?
> ...



Educate me. It's your thead.


----------



## hjmick (Jun 23, 2012)

Samson said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the states' rankings for graduate degree holders:
> ...



But it's not a friggin' state!


----------



## Texanmike (Jun 23, 2012)

Chris said:


> Here are the states' rankings for graduate degree holders:
> 
> 1. Washington, D.C.: 23.6 percent
> 2. Massachusetts: 14.5 percent
> ...



Who gets a graduate degree has very little to do with the intelligence of a person.  I know that you know better than this.  Are they getting degrees in fields that require a graduate degree? A lot of liberal arts degrees require a masters (or PHD) to be worth anything.  Take a history degree for example... You can't do much more than teach HS and maybe work as a curator at a crappy museum with a history degree.  Degrees in art history are about the same.  Political science? Psychology?  Same thing.  English majors?  Same thing.

And is it surprising that an educational system which is predominantly liberal produces liberal people?  What percentage of engineers and doctors are conservative/liberal/libertarians?  

It is remarkable how biased people are about their political leanings and it is idiotic to throw a study like this out and act as if it means anything.

Mike


----------



## hortysir (Jun 23, 2012)

I picture Chris curled up in a corner, drooling and twitching, mumbling to himself and trying to figure out what happened to his perfectly constructed thread.


----------



## hjmick (Jun 23, 2012)

Texanmike said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the states' rankings for graduate degree holders:
> ...



The standard answer to your question, which I took the liberty to emphasize, is 6%.

You really should drop by more often, if you did you'd know the answers to questions like that...


----------



## hjmick (Jun 23, 2012)

hortysir said:


> I picture Chris curled up in a corner, drooling and twitching, mumbling to himself and trying to figure out what happened to his perfectly constructed thread.



I blame myself...


----------



## Samson (Jun 23, 2012)

hjmick said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...





Let's not quibble: Whether it is a state or not, it is the seat of the Federal Government, which we all know must be staffed with only the best and brightest minds: Otherwise, how would the EPA, DOE, DOD and countless other federal agencies operate with the flawless precision and efficiency for which they are so well known?


----------



## Texanmike (Jun 23, 2012)

hjmick said:


> Texanmike said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



LOL.  Are you saying that 94% of engineers don't care?

Mike


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 23, 2012)

Samson said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



He's still pushing that crap? It's a magazine readership poll.. ONE MAGAZINE. With a high college professor subscription level.. 

Why do all of you follow his "leadership" in these threads? Aren't you tired of rope-a-dope yet? Hell most of these threads end up being orphans before they are out of diapers..


----------



## hjmick (Jun 23, 2012)

Texanmike said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Texanmike said:
> ...



Nah, I'm saying there are about twenty or so threads throwing around the stat that only 6% of scientists/doctors/whatever are Republicans.

Just ask rdean, he'll tell ya...

LOL


----------



## Samson (Jun 24, 2012)

Texanmike said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the states' rankings for graduate degree holders:
> ...





The major reason people get advanced degrees is because the undergraduate degree they hold does not make them employable.

They've worked 4 years, and the UnFair System of Capitalism will not hire them.



Sad, really.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 24, 2012)

Chris said:


> Here are the states' rankings for graduate degree holders:
> 
> 1. Washington, D.C.: 23.6 percent
> 2. Massachusetts: 14.5 percent
> ...


 

That's probably because they overpay for those degrees, hence more that people have them go to them. Plus I know what your trying to do (show blue states as more educated) but you fail because there are several other factors and this proves nothing.

Voting patterns of America


----------



## hjmick (Jun 24, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



He ain't coming back.


----------



## Texanmike (Jun 24, 2012)

hjmick said:


> Texanmike said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



Is that the PEW poll?  Yeah, the people who quote that poll are morons.  Well maybe its not fair to say they are morons.  You see the first line in my signature.  The one about doing research?  Yeah, that applies to all of the mor... err lazy people who use that quote.  That poll was taken exclusively from the AAAAS.  Here is their website: AAAS - The World's Largest General Scientific Society  it is a political organization to advance the study of things like climate change and carbon emissions. ALL of the contacts supplied for the study came from that organization.  That is kind of like saying "Attention everyone, liberal scientists belong to liberal organizations!!! Yes, we actually studied that".  

It is nothing more than an idiot finding a slightly bigger megaphone.

Mike


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 24, 2012)

hjmick said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



I think he will. That's the first time Chris has ever directly addressed me. 

Better than undressing me.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 24, 2012)

Texanmike said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Texanmike said:
> ...



Good catch Mike.. I posted the "poll" background as a separate thread some time ago. Because like you -- the Bull detector just went nuts.. 

Turns out that only about 15% of the responding readership were from industry with the vast majority being university professors.. 

You can find the background here :: http://www.usmessageboard.com/3902701-post1.html

Didn't phase the guy at all. Happy to repeat his little fantasy OVER and OVER ad nauseum. I've developed my own special RDean filter.. Would NEVER put him on ignore. He's a reminder of why I will never vote for the candidates or issues that he pimps for..


----------



## Texanmike (Jun 24, 2012)

flacaltenn said:


> Texanmike said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



In the name of full disclosure I don't have a "bullshit detector".  I tend to research every claim made that seems substantial. If someone I agree with says something I'll research it too.  There is nothing that will prevent the advance of your ideology more than using false evidence.

Mike


----------



## candycorn (Jun 24, 2012)

Chris said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > And what do "Liberal" children produce? More liberal bullshit?
> ...



BOOM!  

Yeah, smart people don't contribute anything...right?


----------



## rdean (Jun 24, 2012)

Republicans look at this thread and say, "Good, education is for snobs anyway".


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 24, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



OR makes a good point, and I applaud him for that. Maybe he and I are just approaching this from diffferent perspectives on the OP. 

There's the school of "LAS" and the school of "Business". I spent 4 years in the school of college business studies. I also took classes in psychology, philosophy, sociology, criminology, and logic. 

I chose to major in business because it is what puts people in motion- the motion of work. Work being an activity that fulfills the demand of consumers. Work that is created by the demand of consumers. I liked this field because it seemed productive. 

The other disciplines seemed to be self-serving, self-absorbed,  counter-productive, and non-productive as it relates to motivating other people to... work. 

Work being an activity that actually creates a physical, tangible thing that in itself may result in the need for more workers.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 24, 2012)

rdean said:


> Republicans look at this thread and say, "Good, education is for snobs anyway".


 

Here's another chart in case you missed it dean.


Party Affiliation Versus Education Level | The Quantum Pontiff

Which explains politics, democrats are mostly uneducated, but then you have people that want to be in school for like 40 years, because they cant hack the real world

then you have republicans that get an education and then do something with it.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 24, 2012)

Chris said:


> Here are the states' rankings for graduate degree holders:
> 
> 1. Washington, D.C.: 23.6 percent
> 2. Massachusetts: 14.5 percent
> ...


That explains a lot. Uneducated people are easily manipulated.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 24, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the states' rankings for graduate degree holders:
> ...


 
Which is why the most uneducate are democrats and advanced degrees arent that much of the population. Overall republicans are faaaar more educated than democrats and have been for.........forever. I'll be here all weekend.


----------



## rdean (Jun 24, 2012)

buckeye45_73 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans look at this thread and say, "Good, education is for snobs anyway".
> ...



And how many of those degrees are a "BS" in Bible Study.

Do a little more research and then come back with something you can brag about. 

 (he won't be back)


----------



## Misty (Jun 24, 2012)

I searched and searched and could find nothing conclusive that backs up Chris' lame blog post. 

Most states are judged by how many bachelor degrees were received in that state. And having a bachelors degree doesn't necessarily mean you are smart. And also it doesn't mean once you receive said degree that you stay in that state making this another pointless thread by a pointless lib.


----------



## Misty (Jun 24, 2012)

"What were Barack Obama's grades in college?

Answer:
It is difficult to say. Barack Obama has not released transcripts for his grades from Occidental College, Columbia University and Harvard Law. He has also not released his SAT and LSAT scores."

What were Barack Obama's grades in college


----------



## The T (Jun 24, 2012)

Misty said:


> I searched and searched and could find nothing conclusive that backs up Chris' lame blog post.
> 
> Most states are judged by how many bachelor degrees were received in that state. And having a bachelors degree doesn't necessarily mean you are smart. And also it doesn't mean once you receive said degree that you stay in that state making this another pointless thread by a pointless lib.


 
Just because one has a degree doesn't necessarily mean they are the smartest or have large degrees of common sense.

All it means is that they are highly polished...but not necessarily the sharpest tools in a given drawer.

Anyone can polish a turd.

It's the elitist way to control.


----------



## Gremlin-USA (Jun 24, 2012)

Chris said:


> Here are the states' rankings for graduate degree holders:
> 
> 1. Washington, D.C.: 23.6 percent
> 2. Massachusetts: 14.5 percent
> ...



Got a Chart that shows how many of those are Broke .....lol...

I see quite a few 

PS, having someone graduate from Kindergarten and someone having Common Sense are two wildly different things 

.


----------



## whitehall (Jun 24, 2012)

23% of the population of the rat hole of Washington D.C. hold graduate degrees. You almost gotta laugh.


----------



## The T (Jun 24, 2012)

Gremlin-USA said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the states' rankings for graduate degree holders:
> ...


 
Dead on.


----------



## The T (Jun 24, 2012)

Misty said:


> "What were Barack Obama's grades in college?
> 
> Answer:
> It is difficult to say. Barack Obama has not released transcripts for his grades from Occidental College, Columbia University and Harvard Law. He has also not released his SAT and LSAT scores."
> ...


 
Absolutely...just like the LIES outlined in his 'Autobiography'.

Obama is manufactured.


----------



## Misty (Jun 24, 2012)

"Republicans will be pleased to hear that a 2012 Pew Research Center poll found that Republicans were more knowledgeable on political and economic affairs than Democrats."


What the Public Knows about the Political Parties | Pew Research Center for the People and the Press


----------



## The T (Jun 24, 2012)

Misty said:


> "Republicans will be pleased to hear that a 2012 Pew Research Center poll found that Republicans were more knowledgeable on political and economic affairs than Democrats."
> 
> 
> What the Public Knows about the Political Parties | Pew Research Center for the People and the Press


 
Not saying that Conservatives are Republican...WE already know that myth...But Conservatives tend to be Republican...

Now that out of the way?

Conservatives live in reality...that don't appreciate being pushed into the 'kook' district of Statist Utopia.


----------



## Gremlin-USA (Jun 24, 2012)

The T said:


> Gremlin-USA said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



*6 of the Top 10 States ready to go Bankrupt are among the Smartest according to Chris, what does that say about Liberals?
*
10 States Ready to Go Bankrupt &ndash; Bad Implications for USA

Does it say:

Brilliance?
Stupidity?
Knowledge?
Arrogance?
Ignorance?


lol..............................


.


----------



## The T (Jun 24, 2012)

Gremlin-USA said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Gremlin-USA said:
> ...


 
Out of that list? Florida IS working on it with much resistence from the left...and Florida is a Non-State Tax State...and a right to work State.

WE will get there.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 24, 2012)

The top ten states with the highest debt.
1. Connecticut $5,402
2. Hawaii $4,755
3. New Jersey $4,217
4. North Dakota $3,181
5. New Mexico $3,144 
6. California $3,060
7. Massachusetts $3,040
8. Delaware $3,026
9. Rhode Island $3,000
10. Oregon $2,960

Seems to be a majority of blue states here.


----------



## Chris (Jun 24, 2012)

No one wants to live in the red states.


----------



## naturegirl (Jun 24, 2012)

Anyone can research anything they want and get the desired result.  I personally have met many educated idiots in my lifetime.  I've also met may educated idiots that are perpetual students.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 24, 2012)

Chris said:


> No one wants to live in the red states.



Really because Texas is a red state and a lot of people from the blue state of California keep finding there way here.


----------



## The T (Jun 24, 2012)

blackhawk said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > No one wants to live in the red states.
> ...


 
Yeah, they're here in Florida as well.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 24, 2012)

Texanmike said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Texanmike said:
> ...



Well that's true... But most people don't go on bragging about stuff that they've been told "just isn't right".. When someone does that -- it's not hard to smell that Bull most all of the time.. 

No sense in researching anything -- if you're predisposed to ignore the evidence..


----------



## elvis (Jun 24, 2012)

Chris said:


> Here are the states' rankings for graduate degree holders:
> 
> 1. Washington, D.C.: 23.6 percent
> 2. Massachusetts: 14.5 percent
> ...



So are your boyfriend's nuts before he spunks in your face.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 24, 2012)

blackhawk said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > No one wants to live in the red states.
> ...



Yep ! they move to AZ too.
The bad thing is, they move out because of Dem's policies and they just keep voting for the Dem's, no matter what state they move to. Talk about


----------



## Chris (Jun 24, 2012)

blackhawk said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > No one wants to live in the red states.
> ...



Those are illegals.


----------



## alan1 (Jun 24, 2012)

Chris said:


> No one wants to live in the red states.



Really?
Got facts?

10 fastest-growing states - North Dakota (1) - CNNMoney
Seems pretty mixed to me.


----------



## Chris (Jun 24, 2012)

alan1 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > No one wants to live in the red states.
> ...



Have you been to North Dakota????


----------



## The T (Jun 24, 2012)

Chris said:


> No one wants to live in the red states.


 
Really Gracie?

Let me cite ONE example...(members? Cite more if the mood strikes you)...

New York State:

*New Yorkers leaving the state in droves*

Reason? HIGH TAXES...dim prospects...

Empire Center Report: New Yorkers Leaving in Droves For Decades | New York Daily News


----------



## alan1 (Jun 24, 2012)

Chris said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



One minute?
Guess you didn't read the link.


----------



## The T (Jun 24, 2012)

Chris said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...


 
Admission to the ILLEGAL problem Gracie?


----------



## Chris (Jun 24, 2012)

alan1 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



I did. No one wants to live in those states. They may HAVE to because of oil patch jobs.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Jun 24, 2012)

Idiot....when did Washington DC become a state?? So much for your intelligence. 

Oh, DC, VA and Maryland have a lot of people with college degrees because of the Federal Govt being there....it kinda goes with the territory and many of those people in the Pentagon, Congress, etc are right-wingers.

NY and CT are high on the list because of NYC/Wall Street, but there are plenty of idiots on welfare in NYC that are Democraps too.



Chris said:


> Here are the states' rankings for graduate degree holders:
> 
> 1. Washington, D.C.: 23.6 percent
> 2. Massachusetts: 14.5 percent
> ...


----------



## alan1 (Jun 24, 2012)

Chris said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



CA is on the list. (Oil in that state)
Are you saying nobody wants to live in CA?
You didn't read the link, and your response proves it.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Jun 24, 2012)

I have, dumbfuck. You have no clue about the state, it is near the top for millionaires per capita and that was before this recent oil boom.

Assholes like you like your oil, meat and grain but are ignorant about where it comes from. I'd say the output from ND in natural resources is greater to the US GDP than NY....without Wall Street, NY is a joke. 



Chris said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...


----------



## rdean (Jun 24, 2012)

The T said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> > I searched and searched and could find nothing conclusive that backs up Chris' lame blog post.
> ...



They control you.


----------



## rdean (Jun 24, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> I have, dumbfuck. You have no clue about the state, it is near the top for millionaires per capita and that was before this recent oil boom.
> 
> Assholes like you like your oil, meat and grain but are ignorant about where it comes from. I'd say the output from ND in natural resources is greater to the US GDP than NY....without Wall Street, NY is a joke.
> 
> ...



Have you ever noticed that if Red States can't get it out of the ground, they generally have nothing of importance?


----------



## The T (Jun 24, 2012)

rdean said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Misty said:
> ...


 
Wazzat deany-boy? Really?

No one but larger powers beyond any MAN control me...but then even that power...allows me to make a choice of liberty.

But don't bother asking what I mean...the Founders already told you...but your likes already claimed them dead and moldy.

Get out of my face derp. YOU are a glittering jewel of colossal ignorance...and deception courtesy of your masters that impede MY liberty.


----------



## Chris (Jun 24, 2012)

rdean said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > I have, dumbfuck. You have no clue about the state, it is near the top for millionaires per capita and that was before this recent oil boom.
> ...



Oklahoma, Mississipi, Alabama, South Carolina, Tennessee, Louisiana, Alaska,....

The Meth Belt states.


----------



## The T (Jun 24, 2012)

rdean said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > I have, dumbfuck. You have no clue about the state, it is near the top for millionaires per capita and that was before this recent oil boom.
> ...


 
Red States aren't going broke...are they?

How's Detroit doing these days? Michigan? Illinois? New York? California?


----------



## GoneBezerk (Jun 24, 2012)

Dumbfuck, 2 states in my background in Colorado and North Carolina are traditional RED states and they aren't solely AG states. 

FYI dumbfuck, California is the #1 AG state in the USA because of its size and climate, none of which has anything to do with the left-wing scum that moved there taking advantage of the good weather and sights. 

Nevermind the fucking OIL the state drills out of the ground turning Los Angeles into a major city from a peon town.

Scum like you look down your nose at the oil industry and AG industry workers, but would be the first in line looting to get your hands on food and gas in a disaster.



rdean said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > I have, dumbfuck. You have no clue about the state, it is near the top for millionaires per capita and that was before this recent oil boom.
> ...


----------



## The T (Jun 24, 2012)

Chris said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > GoneBezerk said:
> ...


 
AH! Now the South are druggies instead of Racist?

Really?

Nice DODGE Chrissy.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Jun 24, 2012)

You don't know Washington DC isn't a STATE and you can't spell Mississippi.....but of course YOU know the people on drugs are Republicans. 

Typically people who are fucked up in life, are your kind.

You can't claim Republicans are rich white people like Romney then claim we're methheads living in trailer parks....



Chris said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > GoneBezerk said:
> ...


----------



## naturegirl (Jun 24, 2012)

I thought a belt was all connected, you know one continuous area.  Last  I checked Alaska wasn't anywhere near the Southern States.

BTW, please keep your rife up North.  We Southerners are sick and tired of them coming down here wanting to change everything to fit their way of life.  That way of life has caused your taxes and cost of living to be so outrageous, no one can afford to live there anymore.

We down here like growing our own veggies, gathering eggs and hunting deer.  Y'all just keep your huffy puffy attitudes there.  I'm sick of them.


----------



## Douger (Jun 24, 2012)

hjmick said:


> Washington D.C. is not a state.
> 
> Someone needs to go back to school...


Correct. It's the *D*istrict of the knights of *C*olumbus.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Jun 24, 2012)

Because many liberals tend to take jobs in the academia sector of the US, many times out of fear of competition on the job in the free market....liberals believe they are smarter than us. 

They ignore most people on welfare and living in the ghetto vote Democrap, while most hard workers in oil, AG, etc industries prefer Republicans.

Liberals also equate living in our major cities as being smarter than the person living in a smaller town, which is insane. This explains why they think they are the majority when there are protests and riots on their behalf in those large cities.


----------



## signelect (Jun 24, 2012)

With all that fine education people can afford to live in most of them because of the cost so I guess us ole ingnorant Texas will just have to struggle along with no state income tax and a low cost of living.  Just in case people of the educated states figure it out please do us a faoor and stay the hell away.  We don't need you education.

What was your point?


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 24, 2012)

The Pubs are rich a-holes like Romney, the dupes live in trailer parks a lot.... see sig last line. But they are duped, and by definition dumb. Change the channel and read something- and not drivel like Liberal Fascism or the Washington Times or a Murdoch rag.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 24, 2012)

Chris said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...


Really so illegals would leave the more progressive big government open borders mindset of California for the more conservative Texas you gotta love liberal logic.


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 24, 2012)

Chris said:


> Here are the states' rankings for graduate degree holders:
> 
> 1. Washington, D.C.: 23.6 percent
> 2. Massachusetts: 14.5 percent
> ...



Chris, you are preaching to people who do not care about education.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jun 24, 2012)

Chris said:


> Here are the states' rankings for graduate degree holders:
> 
> 1. Washington, D.C.: 23.6 percent
> 2. Massachusetts: 14.5 percent
> ...



More educated does not correlate on 1:1 basis with common sense.  I have more respect for an small business owner or manager, with graduate degrees or high school dropout, who has worked in the trenches knows what it is like to be accountable and create value vs. a perpetual student with advanced degrees that hangs around in an ivory tower and avoids jobs that require accountability and objective metrics.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jun 24, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> The Pubs are rich a-holes like Romney, the dupes live in trailer parks a lot.... see sig last line. But they are duped, and by definition dumb. Change the channel and read something- and not drivel like Liberal Fascism or the Washington Times or a Murdoch rag.



Fuck off Frenchie, you're nothing more than a slug under the paving stones of life. A slimy little creature that hides in the dark and eats detritus for dinner.


----------



## The T (Jun 24, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > The Pubs are rich a-holes like Romney, the dupes live in trailer parks a lot.... see sig last line. But they are duped, and by definition dumb. Change the channel and read something- and not drivel like Liberal Fascism or the Washington Times or a Murdoch rag.
> ...


 
And leaves a silvery trail as your marigolds are devoured.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 24, 2012)

Those blue states also send their federal tax money to those macho/independent red states PFFFT! End that, and let them stop being arrogant freeloaders. States like NY, Cal, NJ, Ill only get 80 cents of their dollar back, While Alabama gets 1.30 or something. GD loudmouth morons.


----------



## The T (Jun 24, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> Those blue states also send their federal tax money to those macho/independent red states PFFFT! End that, and let them stop being arrogant freeloaders. States like NY, Cal, NJ, Ill only get 80 cents of their dollar back, While Alabama gets 1.30 or something. GD loudmouth morons.


 

YOU are the same sort of ASSHOLE that wants to get RID of the Electoral College too that will let other States run roughshod over others, aren't you?

Nothing but MOB RULE for you...right?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jun 24, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the states' rankings for graduate degree holders:
> ...



I don't know how fucking libtards like you can even look yourselves in the mirror from the shit you spew. It would be interesting to say the least to compare just yours and my intelligence levels. I'm sure I would wipe the floor with you, after all, you're dumb enough to assert that 150 million Americans don't care about education.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Jun 24, 2012)

I'll compare my BA, MA and MBA with you anytime, asshole.

Of course, you're an idiot with a moniker "No Nukes."  What about No Guns, No Knives, No Rocks, let's not forget No Forks. What about No Stupid People and No Evil People.....that would mean you.



NoNukes said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the states' rankings for graduate degree holders:
> ...


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 24, 2012)

LeftofLeft said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the states' rankings for graduate degree holders:
> ...



Spoken like a true dumbazz pub dupe. LOL

Romney's ACTUAL plan- Cut taxes on rich, destroy Medicare/aid, Health Reform, raise pentagon spending, cut regs on Wall St, worry about debt in 2035...BRILLIANT

Pub dupe opinions are based on BULLSHYTTE. See sig for (pp1) what you're never told, pp3 for facts that are WRONG. Very powerful propaganda machine- see "Obama had supermajority for 2 years", "Barney Frank and F+F caused the meltdown"- Hogwash A) a majority of the COUNTRY BELIEVES, and B) a majority are confused about. Half the GOP believes ACORN stole the election, Obama is a Marxist Kenyan Muslim, he STARTED this recession, etc Google it!. The dupes live on another planet. Lots of racists too. A disgrace.

Thanks for nonstop disasters in this century.


----------



## alan1 (Jun 24, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> The Pubs are rich a-holes like Romney, the dupes live in trailer parks a lot.... see sig last line. But they are duped, and by definition dumb. Change the channel and read something- and not drivel like Liberal Fascism or the Washington Times or a Murdoch rag.



Mr Obama isn't rich.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jun 24, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> Those blue states also send their federal tax money to those macho/independent red states PFFFT! End that, and let them stop being arrogant freeloaders. States like NY, Cal, NJ, Ill only get 80 cents of their dollar back, While Alabama gets 1.30 or something. GD loudmouth morons.



The simple explanation for that little slur is that all your Blue state retirees move to Red states so they can afford to eat more than catfood and crackers, and live in homes instead of tenement slums. You guys really are ignorant, aren't you?


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 24, 2012)

The T said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Those blue states also send their federal tax money to those macho/independent red states PFFFT! End that, and let them stop being arrogant freeloaders. States like NY, Cal, NJ, Ill only get 80 cents of their dollar back, While Alabama gets 1.30 or something. GD loudmouth morons.
> ...



Does that make sense toyou, moron. You dupes have nothing but talking points and stupid insults.

But yes, not a bad idea- then Presidential candidates would have to campaign everywhere, everyone's vote would count, and backwater red neck states like yours might not exist LOL.


----------



## The T (Jun 24, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


 
The DERP Turns^^ [New Soap Opera Brought to you by USMB]...

(Certifiable, folks)


----------



## Leweman (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow ...whole states.  Neat.  Where do states go to get their education?


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 24, 2012)

alan1 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > The Pubs are rich a-holes like Romney, the dupes live in trailer parks a lot.... see sig last line. But they are duped, and by definition dumb. Change the channel and read something- and not drivel like Liberal Fascism or the Washington Times or a Murdoch rag.
> ...



And he isn't an a-hole lying panderer either...dupe.

Romney's ACTUAL plan- Cut taxes on rich, destroy Medicare/aid, Health Reform, raise pentagon spending, cut regs on Wall St, worry about debt in 2035...BRILLIANT

Dupes don't even know his plan LOL


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 24, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Those blue states also send their federal tax money to those macho/independent red states PFFFT! End that, and let them stop being arrogant freeloaders. States like NY, Cal, NJ, Ill only get 80 cents of their dollar back, While Alabama gets 1.30 or something. GD loudmouth morons.
> ...



Simple is for simpletons, idiot. Get a GED. LOL!


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jun 24, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



I got my GED at 16, fuckface. Then I went to college. Then I WORKED the next 30 years, raising a son who attends one of the best engineering schools on the PLANET on a full ride academic scholarship.

You really ARE as stupid as you sound, aren't you?


----------



## Leweman (Jun 24, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




Ahaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahaha ...  now that's funny.


----------



## The T (Jun 24, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


 
_Ahhhh! NOW it comes out...ROMNEY is going to increase the cost of yer MEDS! _


----------



## The T (Jun 24, 2012)

Leweman said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


 
Meltdown is always instructive.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 24, 2012)

So you're for cutting taxes on the rich and destroying Medicare? You dupes don't seem to be able to argue your candidates plans...because you don't know them, just Pubcrappe. See sig pp3. Change the channel.


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 24, 2012)

LeftofLeft said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the states' rankings for graduate degree holders:
> ...



In other words, you were too lazy to work for an advanced degree.


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 24, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



If you want to sound intelligent, use proper English.


----------



## The T (Jun 24, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> So you're for cutting taxes on the rich and destroying Medicare? You dupes don't seem to be able to argue your candidates plans...because you don't know them, just Pubcrappe. See sig pp3. Change the channel.


 
OBAMA cut Medicare by $500BN to PAY for ObamaCare...DOLT.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 24, 2012)

Leweman said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...




I don't think a brainwashed, ignorant GOP IS that funny. Silly me.


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 24, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> I'll compare my BA, MA and MBA with you anytime, asshole.
> 
> Of course, you're an idiot with a moniker "No Nukes."  What about No Guns, No Knives, No Rocks, let's not forget No Forks. What about No Stupid People and No Evil People.....that would mean you.
> 
> ...



When you receive your PhD, speak to me. An educated person does not need to swear resort to name calling.


----------



## The T (Jun 24, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > I'll compare my BA, MA and MBA with you anytime, asshole.
> ...


 
As IF it says anything of common sense...and when YOU garner any? Give me a ring, will you?

IDIOT ELITIST PUKE.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 24, 2012)

hjmick said:


> Washington D.C. is not a state.
> 
> Someone needs to go back to school...



No shit huh?  That Chris is one dumb motherfucker.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 24, 2012)

The T said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > So you're for cutting taxes on the rich and destroying Medicare? You dupes don't seem to be able to argue your candidates plans...because you don't know them, just Pubcrappe. See sig pp3. Change the channel.
> ...



That's the same 500 billion that the Ryan plan and Romney want to cut. It's a cut from Medicare PLUS, a pub/health industry scam that isn't necessary AND WAY overpriced. You're a total Pub/Fox/Rush etc dupe..

Change the channel, chump.


----------



## Listening (Jun 24, 2012)

Chris said:


> According to a recent Pew poll, only 6% of U.S. scientists are Republican, while 55% are Democrat and 32% are Independent.
> 
> Save The Carbon: Only 6% of scientists are Republican: Why? And so what?



As pointed out before......

Scientists don't live in the real world.

Engineers do.

And they tend to be much more conservative.

Try again moron.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 24, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > I'll compare my BA, MA and MBA with you anytime, asshole.
> ...



You have a PhD?  In what?  Druid philosophy?


----------



## Listening (Jun 24, 2012)

First;

This is a recycled thread.  This has been posted before and Chris got creamed then too.

What's his problem ?  Can't he come up with threads that show how good a job Obama has done ?

I guess I can see why he recycles.

Next...who cares.

Is this somehow supposed to correlate to something ?

Mass. gave us Ted Kennedy (or as I say "So glad he's dead, Ted").  That tells you all you need to know.


----------



## Listening (Jun 24, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> That's the same 300 billion that the Ryan plan and Romney want to cut. It's a cut from Medicare PLUS, a pub/health industry scam that isn't necessary AND WAY overpriced. You're a total Pub/Fox/Rush etc dupe..
> 
> Change the channel, chump.



Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## The T (Jun 24, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


 
Chump? Really?

WHY does Gubmint need to provide YOU anything?


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 24, 2012)

Have you noticed a lot of the alleged well educated blue state people end up moving to the red states so they can make a decent living?


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 24, 2012)

Did you notice your argument about the 500 billion was just destroyed with fact, dupe?

Engineers are GOP my azz...The GOP are salesmen who sell Pubcrappe to you morons...you appear to know nothing about EVERYTHING. Pub dupes!!


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 24, 2012)

blackhawk said:


> Have you noticed a lot of the alleged well educated blue state people end up moving to the red states so they can make a decent living?



Those are our losers, but I can see how you might think that LOL.I know all the dupe talk about NY losing population is BS....

Link?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jun 24, 2012)

flacaltenn said:


> Texanmike said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...


My opinion of polls has been that they are pretty much nonsense.
Most polls ..MOST are conducted by a polling outfit which is commissioned by a group with  a bias to one ideology or the other. Depending upon who pays for the poll, or the bias of the pollster, the results are usually predetermined.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jun 24, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


YOU use proper English....
The poster Wrote his response. He did not speak. Therefore no "sound"...
When one picks on a particular issue outside the subject matter of a discussion, it usually indicates that person has a weak argument.


----------



## alan1 (Jun 24, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


I'm not an a-hole.
I'm not a "pub" (I'm much more conservative than most republicans).
Guess if I'm rich and want to pay fewer in taxes.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jun 24, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > I'll compare my BA, MA and MBA with you anytime, asshole.
> ...



Educated people are not necessarily smart either.
I have met degreed people who are about the most stupid people created by egg and sperm.
Book smart? Oh yeah.....Ability to think on their feet, think outside the box, improvise overcome adapt or apply abstract solutions? No way.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jun 24, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Fuck you, cockbite! I'll use whatever fucking language I feel like, considering I'm discussing this with a fucking brain-dead sycophant who thinks half the population of this country "doesn't care about education".

Pissant liberal piece of shit!


----------



## Listening (Jun 24, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



The first three words in your post say it all.


----------



## Chris (Jun 25, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > GoneBezerk said:
> ...



Republicans are alway arguing against education.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jun 25, 2012)

Chris said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Negged for bald-faced LYING! I'm surprised you've got any rep at all!!


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 25, 2012)

Chris said:


> Here are the states' rankings for graduate degree holders:
> 
> 1. Washington, D.C.: 23.6 percent
> 2. Massachusetts: 14.5 percent
> ...





Republicans have an innate distrust for the educated.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 25, 2012)

hjmick said:


> In fact, Massachusetts and Virginia officially call themselves "Commonwealths," though that really doesn't mean much...



Massachusetts and Virginia can call themselves whatever the fuck they want, the Constitution regards them as states.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 25, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Graduate degrees in what? Liberal Sciences?
> 
> Fuckin' fail.



Liberal Sciences?

What the fuck is that?


----------



## editec (Jun 25, 2012)

YUP.

People with college educations TEND to have lean toward more liberal political agendas and support the Dems, that is true.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 25, 2012)

editec said:


> YUP.
> 
> People with college educations TEND to have lean toward more liberal political agendas and support the Dems, that is true.



The college educated:

They _tend _to be better critical thinkers. That's why they _tend_ to get better jobs and in general tend to contribute to society more.




BTW - the OP makes the claim about graduate degrees, not college degrees.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 25, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > GoneBezerk said:
> ...




President Obama is the proof of that. He can't work with anyone who has any differences in ideology. There is no way that he can move to middle like President Clinton did.
The man has no common sense whatsoever.
His policies sound great on paper but never work in the real world.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 25, 2012)

Chris said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Wanting our children really educated and not indoctrinated is not anti education.
Changing the system is not anti education.


----------



## JoeNormal (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey all you poorly educated conservatives, aren't you alarmed that all the grunt work is being outsourced to third-world countries?


----------



## peach174 (Jun 25, 2012)

We are alarmed that President Obama is turning us into third world banana republic.
Romney's policies brings back the companies , encourages the growth of small business and entrepreneurship, of which Obama is totally against.


----------



## JoeNormal (Jun 25, 2012)

peach174 said:


> We are alarmed that President Obama is turning us into third world banana republic.
> Romney's policies brings back the companies , encourages the growth of small business and entrepreneurship, of which Obama is totally against.



How do you figure that Romney's policies bring back the companies?  His recipe for success has always been to load up the companies with a lot of debt, cash out early, raid the pensions and then lay off the workers.  In the cases where the companies didn't crash and burn, the workers were forced to take a fraction of their previous wage.  These are mainly the uneducated worker bees.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 25, 2012)

JoeNormal said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > We are alarmed that President Obama is turning us into third world banana republic.
> ...



That is political spin and is not true.
If that is what you think Bain does, it's against the law. They are still around.
They make a lot more money by keeping the business going, not shutting them down.

Bain is no different that what Obama did with putting taxpayer's money into green companies, that went under. It should be illegal for our government to use taxpayer money. It should be done by the private sector.


----------



## tjvh (Jun 25, 2012)

JoeNormal said:


> Hey all you poorly educated conservatives, aren't you alarmed that all the grunt work is being outsourced to third-world countries?



Doesn't bother me in the least, I never had the ambition to work in a call center, or on a repetitious assembly line myself.


----------



## JoeNormal (Jun 25, 2012)

tjvh said:


> JoeNormal said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all you poorly educated conservatives, aren't you alarmed that all the grunt work is being outsourced to third-world countries?
> ...



Trust me, corporations won't stop there.  Engineering is on the radar of the company I work for.  Wages are about 1/3 of what they are here.  Hasn't worked too well so far since it takes them about 3 times as long to produce anything and there's a huge amount of hand holding required but that wage thing is a strong attractor.  I can see middle management, office operations, purchasing, CAD and a few other things that don't need to stay here though.  I suspect these lines of work might translate a little better than engineering.


----------



## JoeNormal (Jun 25, 2012)

peach174 said:


> JoeNormal said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



They make money either way.  The one thing that won't affect their decision making process however, is the welfare of the workers.


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 25, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



You sound VERY intelligent. Go back to your meth.


----------



## Alli (Jun 25, 2012)

The people to whom you refer may live in those states, but where did they grow up?  Perhaps they only moved to those states for employment.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 25, 2012)

Alli said:


> The people to whom you refer may live in those states, but where did they grow up?  Perhaps they only moved to those states for employment.



Holy Crap.. After 20 pages of bickering about butchered statistics taken completely out of context a NEWBIE busts in and ACTUALLY contributes logic and reason... 

Well done and welcome.. Anyone not cynical about statistics hasn't studied the topic..


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 25, 2012)

flacaltenn said:


> Alli said:
> 
> 
> > The people to whom you refer may live in those states, but where did they grow up?  Perhaps they only moved to those states for employment.
> ...



But no proof.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 25, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Alli said:
> ...



But it's way that polls like this SHOULD be analyzed.. It's clear and rationale cynicism about leaping to conclusions. Any jerk can take a poll.. ((Hey Look -- THere's an USMB button for a poll) It takes brains to figure out what it means.

PS - It's anecdotal -- but 20 years as an exec in Silicon Valley says the poster was on to something..


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 25, 2012)

flacaltenn said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Thank you for proving my point.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank-you for being irrelevent --- and gullible...


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 25, 2012)

Chris said:


> Here are the states' rankings for graduate degree holders:
> 
> 1. Washington, D.C.: 23.6 percent
> 2. Massachusetts: 14.5 percent
> ...


Proof positive those who can, do.  
Those who can't do, teach.  
Those who can't teach, become journalists.  
Those who can't become journalists, blog.  
Those who can't blog, post here.
Those who can't post here are irrelevant to mankind's interest.


----------



## Peach (Jun 25, 2012)

Chris said:


> LONDON, March 2, 2010 (UPI) -- More intelligent children may be more likely to grow up to be liberals, a researcher at the London School of Economics and Political Science suggests.
> Satoshi Kanazawa, an evolutionary psychologist, says "evolutionarily novel" preferences and values are those that humans are not biologically designed to have and our ancestors probably did not possess.
> In contrast, those that our ancestors had for millions of years are "evolutionarily familiar."
> Kanazawa argues that humans are evolutionarily designed to be conservative, caring mostly about their family and friends, and being liberal -- caring about an indefinite number of genetically unrelated strangers one has never meet or interacted with -- is evolutionarily novel.
> ...



Not really NEWS, it is tough to be a very smart hardcore right winger. The best and the brightest gave way to Beck, Coulter, and Co. Malkin is bright, hope for the future of intelligent conservatives, Will cannot live forever.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 25, 2012)

Peach said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > LONDON, March 2, 2010 (UPI) -- More intelligent children may be more likely to grow up to be liberals, a researcher at the London School of Economics and Political Science suggests.
> ...



Ramblings of psychology majors -- the very folks who never use a tool for a diagnosis. The very people who STILL drive nails into peoples heads to gain a cure.. The very people with unlimited access to mind-altering drugs that they prescribe by "listening and observing".

Yeah -- I'm gonna believe this.. Go pay the $35 for a reprint and share it so we can all have a laugh about 6 IQ points and how much teenagers understand about liberal and conservative..


----------



## hortysir (Jun 25, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Alli said:
> ...



No less, no more than the OP


----------

